
A Reason to Use rel="author" Links - eferraiuolo
http://blog.tiptheweb.org/post/4947439725/reason-to-use-author-links
======
eferraiuolo
Sites like Hacker News could easily add rel="author" link elements to posts—
since every post and comment has a permalink— and users could add their site
URL to their profile. This would create a nice semantic link between the
user’s content on HN to their own personal site. With these author links in
place, if you come across a great comment on HN you could use TipTheWeb to tip
it some small amount of money, and that tip would be assigned to the author,
and not news.ycombinator.com.

Until now, TipTheWeb.org has supported two types of sites: 1) independent
websites (no integration required), where Tips go to the site publisher, and
2) popular publishing platforms like YouTube, Flickr, GitHub, etc. with custom
integrations that we did with these sites. With our new multi-author support
TipTheWeb now works well with a thrid type of site: ones which have content
produced by multiple authors or contributors.

We would love to see sites with user-contributed content add this meta data to
their pages, what do you think?

